# steam to hydronic



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I looked at a job where they want to switch steam coils I piped years ago in large rooftop units to hot water coils. 

There is a 2" steam inlet and an 1.5" steam outlet. Then the outlet drops back through the roof to a steam trap. 

They want me to do away with all the steam piping and switch the coils over to a hot water boiler I installed later. I'm not sure a steam coil can be used for hot water service? 


Is a coil a coil? 

After reading my post I can see it's clear as mud. If ya got questions I'll try to elaborate.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I would contact the manufacturer of the units. They would best be able to answer this question. I would think it would be fine to go from steam to HW, but not the other way around. This would be a guess depending on coil type, size, etc. There may be issues with flow restriction also. This is a good one, let us know what you find out.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

It really shouldn't matter, but I would check with the Mfg. 1st, so now your outlet or steam trap will be youre return.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the guy at the factory. It will work. I'll take pics of the before and after. I'm pretty proud of the steam job I'm ripping out. The two boilers and flowcoat machine they are removing costs over a million dollars a year to operate. One of the boilers has a 2" @ 5 psi gas feed that basically runs open ended 24/7. By shutting off the boilers the rate at which the gas utility buys gas for the towns distribution will go up:blink: The job starts June 15th so It will be awhile before pics.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Please send me or post some pictures for me when your done


----------

